# Wago PFC200 -- Programmierung mit Codesys2 oder eher mit  E!Cockpit ?



## Tobsturbo (29 Juli 2016)

Hallo

ich habe gerade ein aktuelles Projekt wo ich einen Datalogger einsetzen will und  eigentlich auch mit der neuen SW E!Cockpit arbeiten will(Codesys3 Oberfläche). 
Aber jetzt habe ich fest gestellt das die Beispiel / Lib etc. für den Datenloger für Codesys 2 ausgelegt sind.  
Gibt es hier für einen konverter von Codesys2 lib nach Codesys 3 ?

```
[COLOR=#000000][B]Version der Datenloggerbibliothek[/B][COLOR=#000000] Die Webanwendung Datenplotter 2.0 ist mit der Version 2.3 der[COLOR=#000000] Datenloggerbibliothek ([COLOR=#000000][I]WAGO_Datalogger_02.lib[/I][COLOR=#000000]) zu verwend
[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
```
Da ich dei Visualisierung sowieso über ein Webpanel laufen lasse, könnte ich natürlich nur ein CSV Log File mit allen Wichtigen daten  erzeugen, dann bräuchte ich den Fb_datalogger baustein nicht oder ? 
Da der Webplotter nur die Csv-Datei ausliest ,wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ? 

Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin , hat zufällig jemand ein einfaches test Programm für die Serielle  Schnittstelle zum testen(750-652) ? 
Das wäre echt super.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (1 August 2016)

Hallo Tobsturbo,

der Datenlogger für e!COCKPIT steht mit dem nächsten Update (ca. KW35) zur Verfügung. Selbstverständlich ist es möglich sich selbst eine csv-Datei zur erzeugen und diese dann zu Visualisieren, aber dann auf die Formatierung geachtet werden.
Ich empfehle auf das nächste Update zu warten und dann den Datenlogger zu verwenden.


----------



## Tobsturbo (4 August 2016)

Ok vielen Dank, dann werde ich solange noch auf Codesys2.3 weiter programmiern und dann ggf. auf Codesys 3 / ECokpit umschwenken.


----------

